# TV Theme Songs?



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

What are your favorite theme songs from any TV show? Mine is "Woke Up This Morning" - Alabama 3, A.K.A. the theme to The Sopranos.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

CSI.
The Who is a fun band =D


----------



## Dass (Sep 19, 2009)

Ooh, tough one. I'm gonna go with Corner Gas.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 19, 2009)

The X-Files theme.


----------



## Vintage (Sep 19, 2009)

the closing theme from the venture brothers is pretty nice


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 19, 2009)

The theme from " The Kids In The Hall" is one of my favorites.

Same with "The Adventures Of Pete And Pete".


----------



## Bandy (Sep 19, 2009)

*I like the Cheers theme. 
"Where Everybody Know Your Name" by Gary Portnoy and Judy Hart Angelo*


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

Andy Griffith.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

I also like the theme to FRIENDS.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 19, 2009)

Cheers (Where Everybody Knows Your Name), Friends (I'll Be There for You), and X-Files (Do You Really Want To Know).


----------



## Lasair (Sep 19, 2009)

CSI
The theme to 24
'Jessica' The Allman brothers band, theme to Top Gear
The A Team!!!
Come on, Come on - The Von Bondies. theme for Rescue Me


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 20, 2009)

M*A*S*H (suicide is painless)
And The adventures of sherlock holmes (221b baker street)


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 20, 2009)

Billy in despair. But it's the closing theme if that matters.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 20, 2009)

Vintage said:


> the closing theme from the venture brothers is pretty nice



Tuff! That entire soundtrack is incredible.

Anyway yeah, it's Ducktales. Don't dispute what you know to be true.


----------



## Remy (Sep 20, 2009)

House, MD's Opening: "Teardrop" by Massive Attack. The full song is love. The alternate version, played during season 4's finale, i didn't really like...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 20, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> M*A*S*H (suicide is painless)



This.  Great tune and pretty awesome lyrics to boot.  -runs off to listen to it-


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2009)

Night Court
Quantum Leap
Cheers
Star Trek: TNG
A-Team
Dallas (my all-time favorite TV show theme)
The Greatest American Hero


----------



## Dass (Sep 20, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> The theme from " The Kids In The Hall" is one of my favorites.



2nd'd



An Lasair Rua said:


> CSI
> 'Jessica' The Allman brothers band, theme to Top Gear



2nd & 3rd 2nd'd


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 20, 2009)

Jeeves & Wooster
Blackadder II
Iron Man


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 20, 2009)

Hogan's Heroes
Doctor Who
Law & Order
Mystery Science Theater 3000 Love Theme


----------



## Bandy (Sep 21, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> Hogan's Heroes
> Doctor Who
> Law & Order
> Mystery Science Theater 3000 Love Theme


*Agreed. I have that song in my iTunes. XD*


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 21, 2009)

*Happy days is my favourite theme song
I can sure kick your butt in a game of ping pong
I'll ace any trivia quiz you bring on
I'm fluent in Java Script as well as Klingon
*


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 21, 2009)

Stop being so white and nerdy.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a really shitty midi Sanford and Son ring tone.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 21, 2009)

Sanford and Son.  I remembered before opening this thread today.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 22, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> 'Jessica' The Allman brothers band, theme to Top Gear



Top Gear is the best.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a rare condition, this day and age...


----------



## Lasair (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> Top Gear is the best.



<3 *hug*

couple more.
Any of the openings to Initial-D

preferably ID-4th Stage (Dogfight-MOVE)
or ID-2nd Stage (blazin' beat)

some great J-rock in that Anime.

also Lazlo Bane - Superman
the theme song to Scrubs.


----------



## Dass (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> Top Gear is the best.



I completely agree.


----------

